# Primitive Show & Festivals



## georgiarebel6165 (Dec 1, 2016)

With the new year coming up what are some primitive shows and festivals I should put on the calendar?  Seems to be my luck I learn about them at the last minute or after they have passed and would like to get ahead of the curve this year.   Any info is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Nugefan (Dec 2, 2016)

2nd weekend Jan at Chehaw Park in Albany Ga ...

Mar 30 to April 2nd at Fort Yargo state park in Winder Ga.  .....

are 2 good ones I know right off the bat ......


----------



## georgiarebel6165 (Dec 2, 2016)

Thanks for the info!  Heard about the one at Chehaw and had planned on going to it, but was looking for others.  I'll make note of the Fort Yargo too


----------



## chehawknapper (Dec 5, 2016)

Chehaw Frontier Festival is January 6, 7 & 8 this year. Chehaw Native American Festival is second weekend in April and St. Mtn. Powwow is first weekend in November. Both of those events bring in quite a few primitive skills demonstrators. Individual classses are held usually quarterly and a larger event of several days and many instructors is put on in the fall. Dates to come.


----------



## dpoole (Dec 18, 2016)

SGTP  south Georgia tradional and primitive meets on the 2nd sat of each month and we try to have a different primitive skills demo each month


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 18, 2016)

North Georgia Knap-in in April at Cartersville is usually a good one.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 18, 2016)

The Frontier Festival is a couple of weeks.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=10515634#post10515634


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 18, 2016)

NCHillbilly said:


> North Georgia Knap-in in April at Cartersville is usually a good one.



Yes sir it is! Will you be attending the next one?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 19, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Yes sir it is! Will you be attending the next one?



Maybe, I've been a couple times.


----------

